# Nox Arcana vs. Midnight Syndicate



## crazybob (Apr 11, 2005)

Which one do you think is better in a professional haunt? Why? Which one is more of a "sinister" sound?


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

Depends entirely on the album and your theme.

Sometimes both can sound a little similar in style, but both groups give each album a lot of attention and refinement so that they aren't churning out the same thing over and over. They can start to sound the same, but if you have their CD's, you'll quickly be able to tell which one is playing.
For overall haunting, it's hard to go wrong with the original Born of the Night, Gates of Delirium or 13th Hour by MS. Nox is recommended for Darklore Manor, and Necronomicon for something exotic but still truly creepy.

If it's a professional haunt, you may want to consider getting a few albums from each group and making a cd for yourself of the strongest pieces, your own mix.
If you do, one small request. Midnight Syndicate used to ask haunters to display posters letting folks know what music they were hearing. Try to do that, and see if Nox Arcana has posters as well.
We played Midnight at a city haunt back in '99, and the line kept asking, "What is this music? This is great!"
We ended up making cards with the website to hand out.


----------



## TheReaper (Jul 25, 2008)

Tough! I usually like both! Made a mix today for this season of both Nox and MS. I personally like MS a little bit better then Nox. They have more Victorian style old fashioned music.


----------



## Trioxin Undead (Oct 9, 2006)

I can't explain why, but I'm really partial to Nox Arcana. I think making a compilation as mentioned above is probably the best idea.


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

They are both great.
If I don't care for the current cd of either, can always listen to the other's music.


----------

